# Hello from central Florida



## Tyler Ward (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello to all

My name is Tyler, I’m 28 and live in central FL. I’m working on finding a local lodge to join. I look forward to learning from and interactive with the member of this forum.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 10, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 10, 2019)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Winter (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.  Your first step will be to find a local Lodge to make contact with, if you haven't already.  The Grand Lodge of Florida has a Lodge Locator on the main page that will help with that.

https://grandlodgefl.com/

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Tyler Ward (Feb 11, 2019)

Winter said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Your first step will be to find a local Lodge to make contact with, if you haven't already.  The Grand Lodge of Florida has a Lodge Locator on the main page that will help with that.
> 
> https://grandlodgefl.com/
> 
> Good luck on your journey.




Thank you, I’ve been looking at the 3 closest lodges to my house, all about a 20 minuet drive from my house. Waiting for the lodges meetings so I can go introduce myslef.


----------



## Winter (Feb 11, 2019)

Tyler Ward said:


> Thank you, I’ve been looking at the 3 closest lodges to my house, all about a 20 minuet drive from my house. Waiting for the lodges meetings so I can go introduce myslef.


Best bet is to email or call the secretary. You can't attend the meetings and it is important the right people are aware you are interested and they may not be present on the night you show up.  Once you make contact they will let you know a good time to come meet with them.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schuetz (Feb 12, 2019)

Not to Winter's absolute contrary, but I did just barge in unannounced on a meeting night's dinner, telling the first person I saw that I want to be a Mason. He, the Worshipful Master, told me I did the first step. There was no problem going to the pre-meeting dinners and getting to know the Lodge.

Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


----------



## Tyler Ward (Feb 12, 2019)

Schuetz said:


> Not to Winter's absolute contrary, but I did just barge in unannounced on a meeting night's dinner, telling the first person I saw that I want to be a Mason. He, the Worshipful Master, told me I did the first step. There was no problem going to the pre-meeting dinners and getting to know the Lodge.
> 
> Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
> Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
> Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL





I don’t believe I’ll just barge in, but meet someone in the parking lot and introduce myself. What would be the proper way to dress to go introduce myself, jeans and a polo or slacks and a button up?


----------



## Schuetz (Feb 12, 2019)

Mine was in August in a billion degree heat with a side of humidity. So, I ended up going in shorts and a t-shirt. Which is fine if you're just introducing yourself. Now, I typically wear between a polo and a suit to Lodge as a member. Many are getting off of work and don't have a choice. Parking lot is a better plan than I had but many go right in, unless you catch them on a smoke break. 

Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


----------



## Tyler Ward (Feb 12, 2019)

Schuetz said:


> Mine was in August in a billion degree heat with a side of humidity. So, I ended up going in shorts and a t-shirt. Which is fine if you're just introducing yourself. Now, I typically wear between a polo and a suit to Lodge as a member. Many are getting off of work and don't have a choice. Parking lot is a better plan than I had but many go right in, unless you catch them on a smoke break.
> 
> Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
> Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
> Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL




I just figured I’d show up early and wait for the first person to pull into the parking lot.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 13, 2019)

Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum !

Every success in your search Tyler.


----------



## Tyler Ward (Feb 14, 2019)

Update: Went and spoke with the local lodge. They were most warm and welcoming, I was given a tour of the lodge and we talked for about an hour about the lodge, the history, and I was able to introduce myself and was instructed on what to do next. Very much looking forward to the coming months.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 14, 2019)

Greetings from Scotland. Enjoy your journey Tyler, I know it was one of the best things I've ever done.


----------

